# sword tails



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi im hoping someone can help me, i am wanting to get some swordtails and am hoping for some advice, hints, tips and info as i am new to the breed.
if anyone could help me it would be much appreciated. some web addresses would be good to(ones for water set up sexing etc :help:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Put them in a cycled tank, sit back, and watch.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*swordtails*

Also make sure to have the environment well maintained, they are a highly sensitive fish, if you have others in the tank. Something out of what they will let you know by dying. So make sure it's very clean.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Lid. Swordtails jump out if they can


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

They get very big.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

males have a sword and females look a little like platys and they give live birth.they need at least a 10 gallon and a well planted tank.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Swords need a tank larger then a 10 gallon... As always, get a consensus of information before taking the advice of a few new unexperienced members.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

do they really need a well planted tank?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They do like planted tanks, but fake plants will provide the coverage.

Sexing is easy, the sword is not always apparent depending on age. However, males have a modified anal fin, like all livebearers. They breed very easily, and try to keep 2-3 females per male in the tank. I would recommend at least a 20 long or 29 gallon tank for these fish.


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanx all  
so to calrify they are sensitive to water conditions, females dont have swords?
I have a three foot tank spare in the shed that would be big enough!
Would you advise putting them in my guppy tank?:fish:


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

darkfalz said:


> They get very big.


what is your definition of big? 

The females tend to grow at 3-5 inches and are slightly larger and deeper bodied than the males, however the males' tails range from 2-5 inches in length making them seem larger. They can be kept with guppies but be advised that the hi-finned guppies may have their fins nipped by the aggressive male swordtails or even by the dominant female. The males are distinguished by the long tail (females do not have this) and by the modified anal fin called a gonopodium underneath them. The males also tend to be more colorful. Keeping at least 3 females to every male is smart, but having too many males will exhaust both the females and other males since they will relentlessly bicker and chase the females (some females may even die due to this stress esp if they have just given birth) so a tank larger than 20gallons is best. They also breed quite readily and often when you purchase females, some will already be gravid (pregnant) as indicated by the dark spot in their tummies. Females can also store sperm for several months from a previous breeding so don't be surprised to see babies even if you only have females in the tank. Also of note, if kept alone for several years without a male present, females may even develop a gonopodium and attempt to mate with other females, but it is believed most that do this are infertile. I suggest you buy only a few females (look for ones that are already gravid which really isn't difficult) and start _that_ way to reduce the aggressiveness in the tank that a couple of males may bring to an already established community. Be advised that livebearers will eat their young so provide plenty of hiding places like plants in bunches (plastic and silk are fine) or the java fern type and a few ornaments or pieces of wood shaped like logs/caves or having crevices. 

I used to breed swordtails and sell my stock to LFS (local fish stores) in trade for aquarium supplies. Some LFS may still do this for a very healthy group - it is worth asking around since at some point, you _will_ have too many 

Healthwise, they are susceptible to ich and dropsy so don't keep the temp below 78F and spirulina flakes and frozen brine shrimp & bloodworms are ideal (I would soak their flake foods and brine shrimp pellets in a small container of their aquarium water before I fed them) to prevent the dropsy. On occasion, some babies may come out deformed (bent spines) this is not uncommon - I would cull them from the group since it is hereditary and is indicative of a weakened immune system so you don't want to keep breeding those.

They are a fun species and will definitely make an aquarium lively and interesting. A 3 foot long aquarium is a great start for them. Enjoy and good luck! hope this info helped.


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

i have just calculated that my tank is 33.5 gallons which will be perfect. my friend has got a load of fry going free so im going to pick them up on tuesday 
thnx for your advice lochness will keep you informed on how things are going and post some pics


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

yw and since you mentioned that the tank is in the shed, I am assuming it is not yet up and running? 

Since you have a gracious and generous aquarist friend, I recommend asking him/her for a good amount of his/her gravel in a separate bag (be sure it is wet and kept with a little bit of his aquarium water - the beneficial bacteria is in the gravel not the water so it needs merely to be kept wet) and add that to your aquarium before putting in the fry - since they are babies they are a catch-22: sometimes can be hardy or can die very quickly in a newly established system. Bring with you as much gravel as your friend can afford to give you to ensure their survival. He/she can always add more to his/her tank and since he/she will be less fish, that means his/her bio-load will be less also and his/her established system won't suffer, but he/she can do a 30% water change just to be safe (this will feed the already growing beneficial bacteria) 

I am adding this info because I do not know your friend's knowledge in fishkeeping, since even newcomers to the hobby can get lucky with fry on livebearers breeding so I don't mean to offend him/her just merely advising you for your best chances in thriving swordtails :fun:


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

i have just finished setting up the new tank,as i have kept fish for quite a while i have already been to my friends and got some of the water from the tank they are currently in i am also going to test the water with the kit i bought to test my other tanks cuz its 50% new water and 50% old water. i have no gravel in the tank at present would you advise i do? i appreciate you sharing your knowledge with me. ;-) :fish:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The water won't help. You need to use gravel from an established tank, or even better-a piece of filter media.


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

ok thanx julie my friend only lives up the road i will pop round and get some today


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The reason the water won't help is because there is little bacteria in the water column. Some gravel, or media from an established tanks filter will also work.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No problem, the only thing is that the tank will not cycle with no source of ammonia in it. If you're going to add filter media, I'd sprinkle in a tiny bit of food for the bacteria to feed on until you get the fish. Test your water, and when it reads ammonia: 0, nitrite: 0, nitrate: <30, you're good to go.


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

Dont suppose you know of a good website to look at do you


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

hi all i now have my baby swordtails they are black and orange. they are so cute they have now become buddies with my baby guppies they are all in my fishy nursery lol!:fish: will post some pics later


----------

